# circular saw kickback



## ratherbefishin'

Put a Dewalt DW3191 blade on your saw. It's made for remodeling, cuts right through nails. 
Yes, hold the saw with both hands when making cuts on a vertical surface. Set the blade depth just to the thickness of the siding and don't try to cut too fast or reach too far. Keep it in control.


----------



## racebum

agree, kick back on a circular saw is normally nothing major. the worst you will do to the blade is break a tooth. the above suggestion on blades is good and or my favorite are from diablo. for what you're doing 1-2 $10 blades should be plenty.


----------



## miles11we

yes, i would buy a couple cheaper blades cause breaking a tooth on a $10 blade vs. a high end blade....you would rather get the high end blade fixed rather than pitching it and thats just more money


----------



## eisert

I'm a carpenter. Don't worry about breaking a tooth on your blade. They still cut. I use my circ saw blades on major demo jobs till all the teeth are gone.

As far as the kickback, it dependes on how strong you are. If you are worried about the kickback, use 2 hands. The more confident you are using your tools, the safer you'll end up being while using them.


----------



## canadaclub

eisert said:


> I'm a carpenter. Don't worry about breaking a tooth on your blade. They still cut. I use my circ saw blades on major demo jobs till all the teeth are gone.


Picturing eisert cutting wood with one tooth on the blade:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911

ratherbefishin' said:


> Put a Dewalt DW3191 blade on your saw. It's made for remodeling, cuts right through nails.


They make those demo blades for that exact purpose.........


----------



## BigJim

Watch your eyes though, a nail when cut has no direction and that sucker hurts when it hits you so watch your eyes, you only get one chance with them.


----------



## DangerMouse

I'd think it'd be safer and easier with a reciprocating saw.... but what do I know?

DM


----------



## Thurman

Proper blade depth on this application is critical IMO. Setting the blade depth to just cut through the material will tend to cut through the nails where setting the blade depth too deep will tend to "lift" the nails as it cuts them.


----------



## hyunelan2

DangerMouse said:


> I'd think it'd be safer and easier with a reciprocating saw.... but what do I know?
> 
> DM


I agree, but if he only wants to cut through the siding and not whatever is underneath it (sheathing, etc) - it might be hard to do that with a reciprocating saw. 



P.S. reciprocating saw is easily my favorite power tool.


----------



## DangerMouse

I had to cut a hole through T1-11 and used my sawzall..... I only nicked the foam board on the other side a couple of times. 
With a lapping siding, I imagine it'd be much harder to control depth with a circular saw?

DM


----------



## BigJim

DangerMouse said:


> I had to cut a hole through T1-11 and used my sawzall..... I only nicked the foam board on the other side a couple of times.
> With a lapping siding, I imagine it'd be much harder to control depth with a circular saw?
> 
> DM


You are right, with the lap siding it would be harder to control the circular saw and the sheathing would almost certainly be cut unless you really really know your stuff.


----------



## ratherbefishin'

jiju1943 said:


> You are right, with the lap siding it would be harder to control the circular saw and the sheathing would almost certainly be cut unless you really really know your stuff.



That's when you tack up a board for the saw base to ride on and maintain depth of cut......:yes:

Recip's fine, too, but I find I can get a straighter, faster cut with a circular.


----------



## DangerMouse

ratherbefishin' said:


> That's when you tack up a board for the saw base to ride on and maintain depth of cut


Darn good idea, Thanks! (of course, you have to repair the nail holes, but it's still better than trying it the other ways.)


DM


----------



## kwikfishron

Well, if you use a Sawzall I sure hope you know where all of your electrical and plumbing is at.:whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse

Ya cut at an angle and skim the surface with a short bi-metal blade, not a 12" ripper stabbed in! LOL
Like I said, I barely nicked the FOAM under the 3/4" T1-11.

DM


----------



## firehawkmph

I used to use a circular saw for cutting into aluminum siding when putting in new windows. It takes a steady hand. The biggest problem is usually you are on some sort of ladder while doing this. Don't overreach with the saw. Cut what you can reach without stretching, then move up and start again. Blade depth shallow as others have mentioned. 
I now use a saw I bought at sears a number of years ago on a whim. It has two blades that counter rotate against each other. The motor looks like an angle grinder. It leaves a very clean cut and is a lot of easier to control. Good eye protection is a must. The aluminum chips that come off fly everywhere and they are on the large side. Wear some thin gloves too. I have a bunch of pairs of craftsmen work gloves. The cut siding is sharp. 
Good luck,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DangerMouse

It sure is! You just brush your hand against it and you're got a nice scratch or gash.....
Wear those gloves or be very, very careful!

DM


----------

